# Fishing steady



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

We picked up 6 eyes on white 1/8 oz. jigs.We were pitching them in the shallows and getting them on the retrieve.All were between 17-19" we also tried the canal about 2 miles down and picked up 3 more, pitching the same jigs. We tipped them with crawlers.


----------

